# RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

does anybody use the RPI Equipped/Willwood dyna-lite calipers? i had these on my car about 3-4 years ago but removed them because they would occasionally squeal while driving slow (parking lots, 1st gear stopping). i never used the Motul dot 501 fluid that came with it. 
does anybody have any suggestions to install them without them squealing? or what would have caused the squeal?


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (Hawaii5-0)*

From what I've read, that is just the nature of them. Those are real track calipers. Not designed for everyday, real world use. Even though they are more than capable for that.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (Hawaii5-0)*

They squeal, sometimes there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (GTijoejoe)*

that's what i was thinking. RPI claimed that they never squealed on their cars, but i was skeptcal. thanks guys. time to cean them up, and sell 'em i guess.
thanks guy's.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (Hawaii5-0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hawaii5-0* »_that's what i was thinking. RPI claimed that they never squealed on their cars, but i was skeptcal. thanks guys. time to cean them up, and sell 'em i guess.
thanks guy's.









that may be true.... the thing with squeal is that its not only the caliper, its everything else that the caliper mounts too that can help with the harmonics of audiable noise.... knuckle, bearing, disk, wheel..... all these things have mass which can help dampen noise.. or not...


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (GTijoejoe)*








elaborate on this, if you would be so kind.


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

OH OH OH PICK ME! PICK ME!
How much you think you gonna sell them for? 
and what size rotors?


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (rdwong)*

what you actually want to buy these, from this thread? shipping might be kinda high. they are 11.1" rotors, and 4 piston calipers.
and you have a PM.


_Modified by Hawaii5-0 at 6:38 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (Hawaii5-0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hawaii5-0* »_







elaborate on this, if you would be so kind.

When designing calipers you do frequency analysis and add/remove mass in specific areas to help move the caliper's harmonics out of a highly audiable tone range. This is just with the caliper body by itself. 
Than when you do the analysis with the knuckle, bearing, splash shield etc.... all the other components bolted up, the frequency responce will change, much like a tunning fork, you are adding a lot of mass for the wave forms to travel through thus changing the frequency.
I only stated this comment because the same caliper on different vehicles can pose noise where in some cases it didn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS: use Fedex ground shipping, it is very cheap, go online for their shipping est. (FYI)


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 8:52 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RPI/Willwood upgrade squealing (GTijoejoe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

i find usps to be very cheap and good for crossing boarders.


----------

